# Fmc fm48 flail mower



## b349 (Jan 23, 2016)

Just picked up this flail mower for next to nothing. I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge on this mower and where one can find parts for it. I've be scouring the internet and have been having heck of time finding anything.


----------

